# Thunder



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I am intersted in what others have found helpfull in dealing with thunder anxiety. I have a BC X who is getting worse with age and I feel so bad watching her shake. Thanks.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I personally have never had the problem but if I am a betting man Rescue Remedy will pop up more than once


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you tried Rescue Remedy? I have heard that it is good to help calm them without knocking them out. Good luck trying it. I saw it at petsmart and also at vitamin stores like GNC or the Vitamin shoppe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I personally have never had the problem but if I am a betting man Recue Remedy will pop up more than once


I wouldnt bet with you. LOL


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks. Any idea about how long it takes to kick in?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what is _Rescue Remedy? _


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here is a link Spruce.

http://www.gotbody.com/Public/produ...andard&OVADID=19600260511&OVKWID=152691527511


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This site says that it is fast acting and vets use it sometimes before examining a dog. 
http://www.naturalcanine.com/html/rescue_remedy.html


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

To late for tonights storm but I think I will get some to keep on hand. I feel so bad for her just lying there quivering.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man we got the links going tonight. LOL


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a great site on thunderstorm phobia. 

http://www.ygrr.org/doginfo/behavior-phobia.html

My Desi has huge thunderstorm anxiety. In fact, she woke me up last night (or rather, this morning since it was 3:00 am) when a huge one rolled in. The melatonin works well for her and my vet gave me the thumbs up on it. It doesn't make her sleepy, but seems to just take the edge of so she's not panting, pacing, and trying to sleep ON me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If we have a particularly bad storm, I will swaddle Jasmine. I will take a tee shirt that either my husband or I have worn from the hamper and put that on her and then tie it snugly around her torso. She will calm right down with it on.

Another thing that you shouldn't do, though it is really hard to not do, is comfort them when they are frightened. It reinforces the fear to them and escalates the behavior. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

fostermom said:


> If we have a particularly bad storm, I will swaddle Jasmine. I will take a tee shirt that either my husband or I have worn from the hamper and put that on her and then tie it snugly around her torso. She will calm right down with it on.
> 
> Another thing that you shouldn't do, though it is really hard to not do, is comfort them when they are frightened. It reinforces the fear to them and escalates the behavior.
> 
> Good luck!


So basically playing dress up calms her down. LOL SOrry I couldn;t resist I am such an a** sometimes


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the swalding idea. I will try that. I know about the not comforting thing. I just give her a nochalant what you doing look. I will do some basic OB stuff to refocus her. I just felt really bad for her last night she was just shaking I have never seen her do that before. Up till then she would just get pacy. Thanks for the advice.


----------

